# Do you think I'll have a problem bringing my makeup, nail polish, perfume on plane?



## Totem (May 10, 2013)

I haven't flown post 9/11 so I have no idea what I can pack or what limits there are. Any advice? Thanks!!! I'm definitely not throwing anything out! My foundation costs as much as the plane ticket! lol


----------



## MareNectaris (May 10, 2013)

From the American Airlines Website: 

*For Security Screening: *

Place liquids in *individual containers with a maximum capacity of 3.4 oz./100 ml each*.

All liquids, gels and aerosols in containers larger than 3.4 ounces must be packed in your checked bag.

Place all liquid containers in a separate clear plastic, zip-top bag no larger than 8in x 8in (20cm x 20cm) or is quart size.

Items must fit in the bag comfortably so that it closes completely and must be submitted for inspection separately from other carry-on baggage.

Remove the plastic bag from the carry-on bag at the security checkpoint for separate x-ray screening. Exemptions to the liquids rule apply for liquid medicine or baby milk/food.

View TSA guidelines for traveling with formula, breast milk or juice.

Customers carrying liquids in carry-on bags may be subject to secondary searches before boarding.

*Examples Of Liquids, Gels And Aerosols: *

Toiletries â€“ shampoo, toothpaste, mouthwash, perfume, shaving foam, aerosols, deodorant, eye care products

Cosmetic products â€“ perfume, hair spray/gel, lip gloss, mascara, nail polish, makeup removers/cleansers, foundation

Non-solid food items â€“ soups, syrups, pressurized food containers (cheese or whipped cream), gelatin, pudding, yogurt

Liquid soaps, sanitizers, bath oils, bubble bath Any creams, ointments or lotions All other liquids/gels not listed here

The sizes might vary depending on the airline, all of the airlines should have a run down of their guidelines on their website.

The size restrictions only apply to carry-on luggage, so you might be able to get some travel sized containers to put together a little touch up kit you can bring in your bag for layovers and keep the full sized stuff in a suitcase.

Hope this helps! (Also, enjoy your trip!)


----------



## Totem (May 10, 2013)

Thanks! I was gonna check that next. What a PITA. I think I'm going to purchase some little plastic containers from the dollar Japanese store. Now all I have to worry about is getting probed and landing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (May 21, 2013)

This is really late but I wanted to share this site: http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/prohibited-items

Basically you can type any item in the text box under "When I Fly, Can I Bring My...", click on "Go", and a pop up window tells you whether you can fly with it and any restrictions TSA has on it.


----------



## Totem (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! I'm going to save these links. All of my nail polish/liquids made it thru in my checked-in luggage. Could have brought a lot more.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (May 22, 2013)

I'm glad I found this! I'm flying out of the country to the West Indies this fall, anyone know if the same rules apply for international flight? Would I be better off to just put all makeup in my checked luggage?


----------



## fitnesshealth (Mar 6, 2019)

Since *nail polish* is a liquid, the answer to the *question*, *can you take nail polish*on a *plane*, is yes, as long as it's less than 3.4 ounces and fits in *your* liquids bag. Most bottles of *nail polish* are much smaller than this limit, so that shouldn't be a*problem*.


----------



## sassyinpink (May 29, 2019)

yeah i just flew and got in a tiny problem as my liquid is slightly over 4 ounces.

but small bottles are fine, they do check all your liquid but let you cross when they didn't find anything wrong.


----------

